# how can I check my credit rating in ireland



## mprsv1000 (7 Aug 2007)

As title states how can I check my credit rating in Ireland?


----------



## CCOVICH (7 Aug 2007)

You can check your record through the ICB. You have no universal 'rating'- your rating is assigned by each lender based on your record and their own criteria.


----------

